

Lightweight jQuery plugin to filter HTML table rows - efeamadasun
http://efeamadasun.github.com/jquery-table-filter/

======
vhf
This is great, nice work !

For fun I tried to use it together with jQuery Tablesorter[1] and it works
perfectly. I'll blog about these two today.

[1] <http://tablesorter.com/docs/>

